# Eclipse: Vista: Properties speichern funktioniert nicht



## DataFox (8. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute

ich hab seit ein paar Tagen einen Laptop mit Windows Vista drauf. Hab genau die gleiche Eclipse Install genommen wie vor ein paar Wochen für meinen PC. Und das seltsame: Ich kann zum Teil keine Properties speichern!

z.b. im Java Projekt. Egal was ich da einstelle, die Einstellungen werden einfach net übernommen.

Auf meinem PC mit XP geht das ohne Probleme.

Kennt vielleicht jemand dieses Problem mit Vista?

Gruß
Laura


----------



## Oliver Gierke (8. Januar 2008)

*grins* das ist wohl Rechte Problem... Vista hat ein komplet überarbeitetes Rechtesystem und wenn du einfach Dateien von XP nach Vista schiebst, hast du unter Umständen keine Schreibrechte mehr auf den Dateien. 

Hab grad kein Vista zur Hand, aber ein Rechtsklick auf den workspace Ordner und das entsprechende Rechte Tab sollten dich der Sache näher bringen. Trag dich einfach als Besitzer des Ordners an und übernimm das für alles was drunter liegt (sollte ein Häkchen oder sowas dafür geben).

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## DataFox (8. Januar 2008)

Hi

na ja, ich hab eigentlich nur das komplette Ding was ich auf eclipse.org vor kurzem schon mal runter geladen hab auf nen usb-stick kopiert und dann auf das Vista Notebook rauf kopiert. Gerade hab ich es nochmal platt gemacht und neu runter geladen, aber das Problem ist immer noch das gleiche...und bin inzwischen auch mit "vollen Zugriffsrechten" auf den Ordner angemeldet. Auch auf den Workspace.

Der will die projektbezogenen Einstellungen nicht übernehmen. Wenn ich die speichere und wieder aufrufe, ist alles beim alten 

Kann das noch mit etwas anderem zusammenhängen? Wo speichert Eclipse diese Einstellungen?

Gruß
Laura


----------



## Oliver Gierke (8. Januar 2008)

Na moment, du änderst sachen im Projekt. Die liegen im workspace ordner. Und die hast du ja nur vom XP nach Vista kopiert. Bist sicher, dass du auch Besitzer aller Unterordner / -dateien von workspace bist? Die Eclipseinstallation selbst hat damit nix zu tun.

Gruß
Ollie

PS: Guck mal hier: http://forum.chip.de/windows-vista/vista-xp-rechte-probleme-951593.html


----------



## DataFox (9. Januar 2008)

hmm, stimmt...aber ich habe gerade auch auf den workspace-ordner + alle unterordner die rechte auf Vollzugriff gesetzt. Eclipse speichert die Einstellungen trotzdem nicht :/

Eigentlich speichert Eclipse seine Sachen doch nur im Eclipse-Ordner oder im Workspace-Ordner, oder?

War auch schon als Admin eingeloggt aber auch da tat sich nichts...

Gruß
Laura


----------



## Oliver Gierke (9. Januar 2008)

Bis auf zusätzliche Plugins legt Eclipse alles im Workspace ab. Sogar IDE Einstellungen. Hmm... langsam bin ich ratlos 

Gruß
Ollie


----------

